# Soucis du Partage à domicile TV



## DG1978 (19 Novembre 2010)

Bonsoir les amis !
Petit soucis me concernant : je n'arrive pas à " retrouver " ma bibliothèque iTunes sur mon &#63743;TV (qui est dans ma chambre, connecté en CPL) quand je suis connecté avec le cable Ethernet, çà me dit que je dois activer la fonction du Partage à domicile, action qui (bien-sûr) à été déjà effectué... mais j'arrive à aller sur MobileMe ou YouTube...
Par contre, dès que je débranche le cable Ethernet pour me conneter en WiFi, çà marche aussitôt (!) et je retrouve instantanément mes photos et vidéos qui sont sur mon iMac (qui se trouve dans mon bureau)
D'avance merci !


----------



## savoure (23 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous

Exactement le même problème
Réseau Ethernet en CPL
L'apple TV me dit que je dois activer partage à domicile ce qui est fait (Itunes relancé sur mon Mac Pro etc...)
L'apple TV apparait sur le réseau de façon aléatoire ( avec Bonjour Browser) et quand c'est le cas la bibliothèque met longtemps à se charger ou ne se charge pas. L'apple TV est par contre reconnue par ma livebox de façon permanente.
J'ai réussi parfois à visualiser les films, les photos une fois
Pas de problème pour iTunes, mobileMe  ou c'est particulièrement fluide.

Donc pour l'instant aucun bénéfice pour le partage à domicile avec un fonctionement aléatoire et on est loin mais très loin de l'ergonomie habituelle d'Apple, qui ne pose jamais de problème à l'installation...

Une idée ?

Merci à vous tous


----------



## manix93 (23 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour!

Je ne sais pas si ce qui suit va vous aider mais je participe quand même  l'ATV est à paremment tellement simple  qu'il me prend la tête à moi aussi en ce moment; mais je m'éclate bien quand même pour tout ce qui fonctionne chez lui ..

Bref, avez vous essayé de le relier directement en ethernet sans passer par le CPL ? il y a peu être un probleme entre CPL et ATV ..

J'ai galéré pour le partage à domicile aussi ... je ne retrouve pas le forum ni le topic etc. mais juste avant l'achat de l'ATV j'avais vu des gens dire qu'il y avait un probleme avec leur ATV et le partage à domicile. Ils expliquaient qu' en fait au "premier jumelage" il fallait que les appareils soient connectés de la même sorte. (ATV en wifi, passer le mac en wifi --- ATV en ethernet, passer le mac en ethernet) 
Je ne suis pas d'une grande aide car c'est assez flou dans ma tête :rateau: mais apparemment le soucis venait d'une histoire d'adresse IP automatique donnée par le FAI.
En gros, (je ne sais pas si se sont les bons termes) mais il y avait conflit d'IP entre le mac et l'apple tv.

Chez moi mon macbook est en ethernet (partage ne marchait pas) macmini en wifi (partage fonctionnait) ps: pas de jugement sur le choix de config et branchement c'est particuliers chez moi 

J'ai du pour ma part (puisque le plug N play n'était pas de mise et que je n'arrivait pas à activer le partage) j'ai essayé plusieurs "combinaisons" .. la dernière ayant marchée étant: wifi sur ATV, wifi sur mon macbook, wifi sur macmini
activation du partage sur le macbook wifi .... cela a fonctionné
activation du partage sur le macmini wifi ...... cela a focntionné

une fois l'installation en place et fonctionnelle, j'ai coupé le wifi du macbook; remis l'ethernet .. et cela a fonctionné nikel 

J'espère avoir apporté un début de solution et/ou contribution; même si ce que j'ai fait relève plus de la bidouille qu'autre chose  @+ !


----------

